# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دفتر برنامه ریزی - پیشنهاد شما چیه ؟

## alireza424

سلام 

پیشنهاد شما برای دفتر برنامه ریزی چیه ؟ 

خودم الان قلم چی رو دارم ولی فقط روی ساعات مطالعه تکیه کرده 

با دفتر های دیگه آشنایی ندارم . میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید  :Y (592): 

جمع بندی تاپیک

از بین دفاتر برنامه ریزی معرفی شده همراه من ، صفر کلوین و کنکورت را قورت بده به مرحله فینال رسیدند  که از بین اونها بهتره خودتون مراجعه کنید کتابفروشی و ببینید کدام بدردتون میخوره !
راستی "کنکورت را قورت بده" اوایل مهر ماه چاپ جدیدش میاد اگه می خواستید 
و صفر کلوین هم با وجود کاربردی که داشت دیگه چاپ نمیشه  
دیگه دست خودتونه این چکیده این تاپیک بود

----------


## Amin ZD

مهر و ماه => پلن کارهای روزانه + نمایان کردن زمان تلف شده
بارسا => شیب ملایم کارها + به چالش کشیدن دانش اموز + تکیه بر مطالعه حجمی در واحد زمان 
قلم چی => هیچی ! فایده نداره که هیچ ضررم داره (باعث میشه همینتوری بشینی جلوی کتاب اما هیچی نخونی )

----------


## parisa_h

> مهر و ماه => پلن کارهای روزانه + نمایان کردن زمان تلف شده
> بارسا => شیب ملایم کارها + به چالش کشیدن دانش اموز + تکیه بر مطالعه حجمی در واحد زمان 
> قلم چی => هیچی ! فایده نداره که هیچ ضررم داره (باعث میشه همینتوری بشینی جلوی کتاب اما هیچی نخونی )


این بارسا ک گفتین مربوط ب کدوم انتشاراتی هس؟ جالب ب نظر میاد

فرستاده شده از GT-I9060Iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ezio auditore77

> سلام 
> 
> پیشنهاد شما برای دفتر برنامه ریزی چیه ؟ 
> 
> خودم الان قلم چی رو دارم ولی فقط روی ساعات مطالعه تکیه کرده 
> 
> با دفتر های دیگه آشنایی ندارم . میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید


سلام!
دفتر قلم چی :Yahoo (1): 
چون سابقه خوبی داشته(اکثر تک رقمیا و دو رقمیا و سه رقمیا و...)

----------


## parisa_h

> سلام!
> دفتر قلم چی
> چون سابقه خوبی داشته(اکثر تک رقمیا و دو رقمیا و سه رقمیا و...)


من دارمش ولی دیگه پر نمیکنم. مسخره اس ب نظر من. کیفیت مطالعه امو آورده پایین. اکثر رتبه های برتر هم پر نمیکنن این دفترو

فرستاده شده از GT-I9060Iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## durna

اتفاقا سواااااااااال منم هس :Yahoo (76): 
حالا از کدوم استفاده کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alireza424

یکی پیدا نمیشه جوابمون رو بده  :Yahoo (22):  

رفع اسپم : حالا کدوم خوبه 

مهر و ماه 

صفر کلوین 

و ....  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## durna

علی رضا اون سه نقطه رو هم شفاف سازی کن ببینم :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## alireza424

> علی رضا اون سه نقطه رو هم شفاف سازی کن ببینم


والا اون سه نقطه شامل خیلی چیزا میشه 

مبتکران 

قلم چی 

دوباره صفر کلوین  :Yahoo (4): 

بارسا ( کدوم انتشارات احمقی اسم ش رو گذاشته بارسا  :Yahoo (20):  ) 

قلم چی 

چی قلم و ...

----------


## parisa_h

> مهر و ماه => پلن کارهای روزانه + نمایان کردن زمان تلف شده
> بارسا => شیب ملایم کارها + به چالش کشیدن دانش اموز + تکیه بر مطالعه حجمی در واحد زمان 
> قلم چی => هیچی ! فایده نداره که هیچ ضررم داره (باعث میشه همینتوری بشینی جلوی کتاب اما هیچی نخونی )


ببخشین میشه نمونه صفحه ی برنامه ریزی با دوربین مدار بسته ( بارسا) رو بزارید ؟

فرستاده شده از GT-I9060Iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mahsa1378

دفتر برنامه ریزی مهر و ماه عالیه - کوله پشتی و گاج هم خوبه نوشته ی خود آقای جوکاره

----------


## the END

گاج خیلی عالیه

----------


## parisa_h

> دفتر برنامه ریزی مهر و ماه عالیه - کوله پشتی و گاج هم خوبه نوشته ی خود آقای جوکاره


گیج تر شدیم. ممنون

فرستاده شده از GT-I9060Iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## durna

آآآآآآآآآره گیج شدیم :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## alireza424

هر کی یه چیزی میگه در نظر سنجی جواب بدید

----------


## ezio auditore77

> من دارمش ولی دیگه پر نمیکنم. مسخره اس ب نظر من. کیفیت مطالعه امو آورده پایین. اکثر رتبه های برتر هم پر نمیکنن این دفترو
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-I9060Iِ من با Tapatalk


اتفاقا اکثر رتبه برترها استفاده میکنن+
من دفتر گاج هم دیدم قلم چی خیلی بهتر بود!شاید مهروماه هم خوب باشه تعریفش شنیدم...
بنظرم فقط به ساعت مطالعه بالاس!شما 7-8 ساعت روزی بخون!حتما رشته خوبی میاری...

----------


## durna

کوووووووووو نظرسنجی عموووووووووووووو :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## parisa_h

> اتفاقا اکثر رتبه برترها استفاده میکنن+
> من دفتر گاج هم دیدم قلم چی خیلی بهتر بود!شاید مهروماه هم خوب باشه تعریفش شنیدم...
> بنظرم فقط به ساعت مطالعه بالاس!شما 7-8 ساعت روزی بخون!حتما رشته خوبی میاری...


حرفت اصلا منطقی نبود

فرستاده شده از GT-I9060Iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## alireza424

> کوووووووووو نظرسنجی عموووووووووووووو


اضافه شد  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Black

همچین تاپیکی قبلا بوده :Yahoo (1): 
گاج و مهروماه و مداربسته رو اونجا تعریف کردن :Yahoo (1): 
برین کتاب فروشی هر کدوم بیشتر باهاش حال کردین بخرین :Yahoo (1): 
نمونه فقط مهروماه داره

----------


## Raha74

من گاج دارم عالیه اما کیفیت جلدش خوب نیست . 
به نظرم دفتر برنامه ریزی پور دستمالچی که سیمیه گزینه بهتریه

----------


## mahsa1378

جند روز پیش رفته بودم کتابفروشی یک دفتر دیدم که گاج زده بود مثل سررسید بود اسمش
کتاب سال گاج 
بود واقعا خوشم اومد عالی بود.
بچه ها کوله پشتی فوقالعاده ست . روشهاش واقعا ابداعی و قشنگه

----------


## durna

مااااااااااااااشالله چقد تنوع دفتر برنامه ریزی زیااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااده :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## salam55

قلم چی 
به نظرم به عنوان یک دفتر برنامه ریزی کامله !

----------


## mahsa1378

*دانلود دفتر برنامه ریزی گزینه دو+دفتر برنامه ریزی رشته ریاضی+جدول ثبت ساعات مطالعه{ریاضی،تجربی،انسانی}*دانلود دفتر ثبت ساعات مطالعه
تـــجربیریــاضیانــسانی

----------


## salam55

در ضمن صفر کلوین دیگه چاپ نمیشه اصلا گیرم نمیاد به نظرم حذفش کنید موجب سردر گمیتون میشه

----------


## digoxin

[QUOTE=alireza-alijani;602646]سلام 

پیشنهاد شما برای دفتر برنامه ریزی چیه ؟ 

خودم الان قلم چی رو دارم ولی فقط روی ساعات مطالعه تکیه کرده 



من گاج بودم . آزمون های گاج مخصوصا زیست گاج استاندارد نیست و از کنکور مفهومی تره که همین باعث میشه زیست کنکور برات خنده دار بشه

----------


## mahsa1378

رمزینه و مرآتم هستن . رمزینه بهتره البته :Yahoo (45):

----------


## bvb09

عاقو من صفر کلوین دارم راه اندیشه عظیمی فرم دارم  قلم چیم دارم.... قلمچی ک شوته برا چهل سال پیش خوب بود... اما ترکیب صفر کلوین با راه اندیشه فوق العادس....

----------


## durna

من گیییییییییییج شدماااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mahsa1378

[/IG]

----------


## Forgotten

فکر کنم تاپیک همینجوری ادامه پیدا کنه تعداد دفتر برنامه ریزی ها به بی نهایت میل خواهد کرد و در نهایتم سردرگم تر خواهید شد 
یه دفتر بردارید خط کشی هم کنید و برنامتون رو بنویسید هم همون کارو براتون انجام میده دیگه رو دفتر برنامه ریزی هم باید اخه حساس بود ؟ 

من بالاجبار قلم چی دارم و بد نیست ولی خوبم نیست شما هیچ کسی رو پیدا نخواهید کرد که دفتر قلم چی رو کامل پر کنه بخش اضافی و چرت و پرت زیاد داره

----------


## mahsa1378

یکی از مشاور های کنکور بهم گفت خودت یک سررسید بردار و پر کن واقعا هم روشش جالب بود.حیف پول که بدیم به جای این دفتر ها

----------


## durna

دقیقااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا :Yahoo (1):

----------


## laleh74

پارسال به زور بهم گفتن باید گاج رو بخری....
ینی من الکی دارم پر میکنمش؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Amin ZD

> ببخشین میشه نمونه صفحه ی برنامه ریزی با دوربین مدار بسته ( بارسا) رو بزارید ؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-I9060Iِ من با Tapatalk


انتشارات بارسا 
مجموعه بارسا مال علی میرصادقی هست که کمپ اردو و مدرسه و... هم داره 
البته محیط دفتر برنامه ریزیش فانتزیه

----------


## salam55

خب چند صفحه ازش بذارید ما هم ببینینم دیگه !!

----------


## Dayi javad

اگ آدم واقعا درس خون باش با ی سالنامه یا ی دفترم میتونه واس خودش جدول درست کنه و برنامه بریزه ! ولی اگ علاقه ب این کتب داری

ی کتابی بگیر ک مطالب قشنگی هم توش باش بخونی !

فک کنم مهروماه خوب باش ! بارسا ( نوشته ی آقای میرصادقی هم خوبه ) خلاصه آقای میرصادقی باز خودش نسبت به خیلی از مشاورا معروف تر و بهتر

----------


## Mr Sky

نظر من بر قلم چی هست.....بیشتر واسه دفتر قلم چی میخونم تا کنکور :Yahoo (21): .
.تازه قیمتشم با دفتر یا سر رسید یکی هست..6500

----------


## A.Z

"همراه من" از مهر و ماه رو دارم.کتاب خوبی هست در این زمینه!

----------


## milad1124

به نظرم میتونی با در نظر گرفتن چند ویژگی یک پلن و دفتر برنامه ریزی برای خودت درست کنی
یادت باشه از یک راه چند نفر نمیتونن به موفقیت برسن

----------


## lily7

همراه من هفته هاش از تیر شروع میشه 
ولی به نظرم خیلی جالب بود
من خودم گاج دارم
نظرتون درباره ی تاکتیک چیه ؟

----------


## Armaghan

> یکی پیدا نمیشه جوابمون رو بده  
> 
> رفع اسپم : حالا کدوم خوبه 
> 
> مهر و ماه 
> 
> صفر کلوین 
> 
> و ....


داداش من تعریف صفرکلوین رو خیلی زیاد شنیده ام .حتی مشاورها مثلا استاد افشار انتخاب اولشون اینه اما متاسفانه توی شهرما پیدا نمیشه .من خودم  قبلا از قلمچی استفاده میکردم .حالا هم چون از قبل به سیستمش عادت کردم از همون استفاده میکنم  ضمن اینکه فعلا تنها چیزیه که در دسترس دارم.ولی شما حتما دنبال یه گزینه بهتر باش خصوصا صفر کلوین که از بودجه بندی گفته و اینکه بدونی کدوم مبحث مهمه و چند سؤال ازش میاد تا روی مطالب درسی تمرکز بیشتری داشته باشید. دکتر افشار توی یک فایل صوتی از سایتشون شنیدم که میگفتن همراه من مهر وماه  هم کتاب خیلی خوبیه  و  همینطور کتکورت رو قورت بده خیلی سبز  که این آخری برای تنظیم خواب و مباحث روانشناسی مطالب خوبی داره.در کل هرکس با توجه به نوع نیازش باید منبع و حتی دفتر برنامه ریزی بگیره. فرضا اگه  کسی مشکل خواب  و  مشکلات کسلی و بیحوصلگی داره کنکورت رو قورت بده خیلی سبز براش مفیده . اگه دنبال بودجه بندی و نظم و اولویت بندی در مطالعه است صفر کلوین براش در ارجحیت هست و  الی آخر (برای جلوگیری از  درخواست شفاف سازی  از طرف درنا خانم بجای سه نقطه  نوشتم الی آخر) موفق باشید.

----------


## salam55

> مهر و ماه => پلن کارهای روزانه + نمایان کردن زمان تلف شده
> بارسا => شیب ملایم کارها + به چالش کشیدن دانش اموز + تکیه بر مطالعه حجمی در واحد زمان 
> قلم چی => هیچی ! فایده نداره که هیچ ضررم داره (باعث میشه همینتوری بشینی جلوی کتاب اما هیچی نخونی )


اتفاقا به نظر من قلم چی کاملا بر عکس گفته های شماست 
بخش تصمیمات کوتاه مدت قلم چی به نظرم باعث میشه که وقتتو تلف نکنی و موقع خوندن یه درس حواست جای دیگه ای نره!
در ضمن هر کسی که ساعت مطالعشو داره وارد دفتر برنامه ریزیش میکنه ساعت مطالعه مفیدشو مینویسه نه زمان هایی که همینجوری جلوی کتاب نشسته و سعی میکنه مطالعه مفیدشو بالاتر ببره

----------


## alireza424

جمع بندی تاپیک

از بین دفاتر برنامه ریزی معرفی شده همراه من ، صفر کلوین و کنکورت را قورت بده به مرحله فینال رسیدند  :Yahoo (4):  که از بین اونها بهتره خودتون مراجعه کنید کتابفروشی و ببینید کدام بدردتون میخوره !
راستی "کنکورت را قورت بده" اوایل مهر ماه چاپ جدیدش میاد اگه می خواستید 
و صفر کلوین هم با وجود کاربردی که داشت دیگه چاپ نمیشه  :Yahoo (19):  
دیگه دست خودتونه این چکیده این تاپیک بود  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## erfan.sadeghi

من قلم چی دارم خیلی هم خوبه باعث افزایش انگیزه میشه خیلی عالیه

----------


## alireza424

> اتفاقا به نظر من قلم چی کاملا بر عکس گفته های شماست 
> بخش تصمیمات کوتاه مدت قلم چی به نظرم باعث میشه که وقتتو تلف نکنی و موقع خوندن یه درس حواست جای دیگه ای نره!
> در ضمن هر کسی که ساعت مطالعشو داره وارد دفتر برنامه ریزیش میکنه ساعت مطالعه مفیدشو مینویسه نه زمان هایی که همینجوری جلوی کتاب نشسته و سعی میکنه مطالعه مفیدشو بالاتر ببره


درسته ولی تو اول کتاب نوشته زمان مطالعه رو از زمانی که کتاب رو باز می کنی حساب کن  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Amin ZD

> اتفاقا به نظر من قلم چی کاملا بر عکس گفته های شماست 
> بخش تصمیمات کوتاه مدت قلم چی به نظرم باعث میشه که وقتتو تلف نکنی و موقع خوندن یه درس حواست جای دیگه ای نره!
> در ضمن هر کسی که ساعت مطالعشو داره وارد دفتر برنامه ریزیش میکنه ساعت مطالعه مفیدشو مینویسه نه زمان هایی که همینجوری جلوی کتاب نشسته و سعی میکنه مطالعه مفیدشو بالاتر ببره


اطلاعات دفتر قلم چی مال چن سال پیشه ؟ 
یادمه چن سال قبل نمودارای کنکور 76 هم توش بود  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## alireza424

> من قلم چی دارم خیلی هم خوبه باعث افزایش انگیزه میشه خیلی عالیه


از این لحاظ منکر قلم چی نیستم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## salam55

> اطلاعات دفتر قلم چی مال چن سال پیشه ؟ 
> یادمه چن سال قبل نمودارای کنکور 76 هم توش بود


:d خب بازم مشکلی نداره هدف از دفتر برنامه ریزی ثبت ساعات مطالعه و چیزای دیگس که باعث بشه نقاط ضعف و قوتمونو تو ساعات مطالعه بدونیم خب قرار نیست که هر سال کتاب برنامه ریزی رو ویرایش کنند  :Yahoo (4):  حتی با یه چند ورق کاغذ هم میشه دفتر برنامه ریزی ساخت !

----------


## farshad7

همراه من عالیه :Yahoo (1): 

قلمچی خیلی چرته :Yahoo (56): 

یادمه پارسال اسفند ماه بچه های تراز بالا رو بردند همایش بعد چون ازمون قبلی من نفر اول شهر شده 

بودم :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (4):  گفتن بیا حرف بزن بگو دفتر برنامه ریزی استفاده میکنی :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alireza424

> :d خب بازم مشکلی نداره هدف از دفتر برنامه ریزی ثبت ساعات مطالعه و چیزای دیگس که باعث بشه نقاط ضعف و قوتمونو تو ساعات مطالعه بدونیم خب قرار نیست که هر سال کتاب برنامه ریزی رو ویرایش کنند  حتی با یه چند ورق کاغذ هم میشه دفتر برنامه ریزی ساخت !


حرف شما کاملا متینه 

ولی ما داریم با بقیه دفتر ها مقایسه می کنیم . من خودم قلم چی رو دارم حتما هم ازش استفاده می کنم به خاطر ساعت مطالعه تستی و تشریحی و خیلی چیز های دیگه که شاید بقیه شون نداشته باشن .

ولی اگر قلم چی رو با یکی از کتاب های دیگه که پیشنهاد شد مکمل کنید خیلی بهتر میشه 

اینجا یک تریبون آزاد برای اظهار نظره و هرکس می تونه نظرش رو بگه و نمی خوایم نظر مون رو تحمیل کسی کنیم ( این یادآوری بود منظور خاصی هم نداشتم )  :Y (592):

----------


## Amin ZD

> :d خب بازم مشکلی نداره هدف از دفتر برنامه ریزی ثبت ساعات مطالعه و چیزای دیگس که باعث بشه نقاط ضعف و قوتمونو تو ساعات مطالعه بدونیم خب قرار نیست که هر سال کتاب برنامه ریزی رو ویرایش کنند  حتی با یه چند ورق کاغذ هم میشه دفتر برنامه ریزی ساخت !


شما برو مهر و ماه سال 95 رو با 94 مقایسه کن 
حتی دقت کرده کدوم ماه با چن شنبه شروع میشه با چن شنبه تموم میشه
تایم لاین گذاشته باقلوا  ، پلن روزانه و هفتگی داره ووو 

یکی بود پراید خریده بود هی تعریفش میکرد راحته سریعه و... 
یکی از بچه ها بهش گفت تا حالا کمری سوار شدی که از این پراید تعریف میکنی ؟ 
 نفر اولی از ا ل ا غ پیاده شده بود سوار قاطر شده بود
دومی سوار اسب شده بود ولی هیچ کدوم بنر ندیده بودن 
قضیه مام همینه .....  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saeedkh76

آغا منم اولین کتاب برنامه ریزی الکترونیک رو همین دیروز ارایش کردم
از سال دیگه همه این کتابایی که گفتین میاد رو سی دی :Yahoo (3): 
ویژگی هاش:
برنامه  ریزی کامل توسط شخص دانش آموز در 5 فاز
همیشه همراه دانش آموز
ارایه نمودار پیشرفت و وضعیت تحصیلی
انعطاف بالا در برنامه ریزی
قابلیت رقابت با خود
لینکش تو امضام هس خواسین اینم یه مقایسه ای بکنین :22:

----------


## saeedkh76

راسی یه چیز دیگه...
به محیط زیستم کمک میشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mbt.danial

دففتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی خوبه...روش تفکر 20 سال قلم چیه...همون کافیه

----------


## Forgotten

> همراه من عالیه
> 
> قلمچی خیلی چرته
> 
> یادمه پارسال اسفند ماه بچه های تراز بالا رو بردند همایش بعد چون ازمون قبلی من نفر اول شهر شده 
> 
> بودم گفتن بیا حرف بزن بگو دفتر برنامه ریزی استفاده میکنی


فرشاد جان اگه ممکن بود یه عکس از یه صفحه این همراه من بزار ببینیم چطوره

----------


## salam55

بفرما داداش 
البته از خود سایت مهروماه هستش!


http://s1.mehromah.ir/sample_book_%20pages/pdfs/751.pdf

----------


## moez

به نظر من دفتر برنامه ریزی فقط مشاوره هاش خوبه اما اینکه بخوای بنویسی که مثلا امروز چند ساعت چی خوندی چند ساعت چی...خیلی چرت و بچگانست ,مهم یادگیریه نه ساعت مطالعه

----------


## lvjqd

> آغا منم اولین کتاب برنامه ریزی الکترونیک رو همین دیروز ارایش کردم
> از سال دیگه همه این کتابایی که گفتین میاد رو سی دی
> ویژگی هاش:
> برنامه  ریزی کامل توسط شخص دانش آموز در 5 فاز
> همیشه همراه دانش آموز
> ارایه نمودار پیشرفت و وضعیت تحصیلی
> انعطاف بالا در برنامه ریزی
> قابلیت رقابت با خود
> لینکش تو امضام هس خواسین اینم یه مقایسه ای بکنین


سلام داداش
ميشه بفرماييد كجاست لينكش؟
بعدش يه مقايسه اي هم با ساير نرم افزارهاي برنامه ريزي موجود در اينترنت بفرمائيد، نگيد نيست چون خودم چند تاشو ديدم.

----------


## farshad7

> فرشاد جان اگه ممکن بود یه عکس از یه صفحه این همراه من بزار ببینیم چطوره


مهدی جان تو خود سایت هست :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Forgotten

> مهدی جان تو خود سایت هست


خود سایت گاج که نمونه صفحه نداره

----------


## farshad7

> خود سایت گاج که نمونه صفحه نداره



اینه مهدی جان:

همراه من ، کتاب برنامه ریزی کنکور  انتشارات مهروماه

----------


## artim

بهترین دفتربرنامه دفتریه که فرد با اون حساس راحتی کنه و باهاش وفق پیدا کنه

----------


## mohsen

من که دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی رو بیشتر ترجیح میدم. چون ساده و روان هستش

----------


## ahmad1377

من خودم قلم چی دارم.اصولا دفتر برنامه ریزی هیچ دردی رو دوا نمیکنه.اگه فرد خودش برای خودش ساعات مطالعه وزمانهای تلف شده و ... رو بنویسه میشه یه دفتر برنامه ریزی. اگه شما خودتون اراده داشته باشین تمومه.اینا همش هزینه الکیه.  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mr Sky

> من خودم قلم چی دارم.اصولا دفتر برنامه ریزی هیچ دردی رو دوا نمیکنه.اگه فرد خودش برای خودش ساعات مطالعه وزمانهای تلف شده و ... رو بنویسه میشه یه دفتر برنامه ریزی. اگه شما خودتون اراده داشته باشین تمومه.اینا همش هزینه الکیه.


6500تومان شد هزینه!
دفتر یا سرسید که گرون تره!!

----------


## shakiba.s96

تنها چیز متوسطی که شاید از بین کارهای قلم چی که همشون بد هستن بشه انتخاب کرد همین دفتر برنامه ریزیشه،نمیگم عالیه ولی چون ساختارش سادست ادم راحت تر باهاش کنار میاد،لازمم نیست همه جاهاشو پر کنید من خودم ساعات مطالعه و برنامه ی روزانه از این دفترو پر میکردم

----------


## Forgotten

> اینه مهدی جان:
> 
> همراه من ، کتاب برنامه ریزی کنکور � انتشارات مهروماه


آهان 
من فکر کردم برای گاج هست

----------


## highdreams

تاثیرش فوق العادست...من خودم هم دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی دارم واسه نوشتن ساعت مطالعه یه دفترم خودم درست کردم که بدونم چه مبحثی رو خوندم...خیلی دارن بهم کمک میکنن...

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

دوستان کدوم کتاب مطالب مشاوره ای و انگیزشیش بهتره؟

----------


## Black

> دوستان کدوم کتاب مطالب مشاوره ای و انگیزشیش بهتره؟


هیچ کدوم مطلب خاصی ندارن
لاقل مهروماه که نداره

----------


## علی پاتر

من امروز مهروماه رو اینترنتی خریدم :Yahoo (94): فک کنم بهترین مهروماهه نمیدونم دای :Yahoo (2):

----------


## lily7

من دفتر برنامه ریزی گاج رو دارم , زیاد خوب نیست !

----------


## INFERNAL

من قلم چی رو داشتم به نظرم خوب بود :Yahoo (83): 
کسی عکسی چیزی از مهر و ماه داره؟! :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Qazale

دوست عزیز یادتون نره ک ساعت مطالعه خیلی مهمه.در ضمن،اینم مهمه ک تو  مسیر کنکور هر روز نخواید راهتونو عوض کنید.
موفق باشید0 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sami7

من که امروز هفته های من گاج رو گرفتم 

خیلی خوب و کامل و عالی هست

----------


## durna

> من امروز مهروماه رو اینترنتی خریدمفک کنم بهترین مهروماهه نمیدونم دای


من مهروماهو گرفتم خیلی خوبه خیلی بهتر از قلم چیه :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Black

من قلمچی و مهروماه رو داشتم فقط
مزیت های مهروماه بر قلمچی:
یکی این که فنریه خب بهتره
یکی هم این که ساعت شروع روز رو مشخص میکنی
بعد دیگه همه کارایی که میکنیو ثبت میکنی
دقیقا میدونی چقد وقت هدر کردی

یکی دیگه هم این که چون تایم لاینش تو 2 صفحه ـس
به نصف مفید روزت که برسی باید بری صفحه دوم
یه زنگ خطریه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## علی پاتر

> من مهروماهو گرفتم خیلی خوبه خیلی بهتر از قلم چیه


عه؟پ خداروشکر تصمیمم درست بود :Yahoo (76): 
ر.ا:مهروماه بگیرین اغا

----------


## Sarah B

والا من کنکور دادم قبولم شدم!!! اما اصلا حال نداشتم ازین دفتره استفاده کنم  :Yahoo (4): !!!! ب نظرم در کل خوبه ! اما خب مهم اینه ک بخونین دیگه این کارا چیه!! :Yahoo (4):  بخونین عمقی بخونین!!! دیگه کی اهمیت میده چند ساعت!!! البته این پیشنهادو فقط ب تنبلا می کنم!!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bbehzad

دفتر برنامه ریزی چیه بابا این مشاورام مسخرشو در اوردن همه چی واضحه دیگه هرروز هردرسی که حال کردید بخئنید یکی از رازهای موفقیتای رتبه برترا همینه تو چارچوب قرار نمیگیرن فقط ساعت مطالعتونو بنویسید یه جا بقیشم هرطور دوس دارید بخونید تمام.

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام!
> دفتر قلم چی
> چون سابقه خوبی داشته(اکثر تک رقمیا و دو رقمیا و سه رقمیا و...)


دروغ میگن اینا
کلا قلمچی با هر رتبه برتری میخواد مصاحبه کنه بش میگه اینا رو بگو...
کتابای آبی کانونننننننننننن بهترین کتابای عالمن
اگه آزمونای کانون نبود قبول که نمیشدم هیچ مردودم میشدم
دفتربرنامه ریزی رو هر روز پر میکردم و با همون جلو میرفتم

----------


## Qazale

> دروغ میگن اینا
> کلا قلمچی با هر رتبه برتری میخواد مصاحبه کنه بش میگه اینا رو بگو...
> کتابای آبی کانونننننننننننن بهترین کتابای عالمن
> اگه آزمونای کانون نبود قبول که نمیشدم هیچ مردودم میشدم
> دفتربرنامه ریزی رو هر روز پر میکردم و با همون جلو میرفتم


قبول دارم :Yahoo (21): تازه امسال هم یه آزمون شاهد گذاشته ک کتابای زردش فروش بره:-/

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

دفتر برنامه ریزی من یه سر رسید ساله ...

----------


## saeedkh76

> قبول دارمتازه امسال هم یه آزمون شاهد گذاشته ک کتابای زردش فروش بره:-/


پارسال با اون اعتبار سنجیش امسال هم گواه :Yahoo (23): 
کاظم سر بشو نیس

----------


## saeedkh76

> دفتر برنامه ریزی چیه بابا این مشاورام مسخرشو در اوردن همه چی واضحه دیگه هرروز هردرسی که حال کردید بخئنید یکی از رازهای موفقیتای رتبه برترا همینه تو چارچوب قرار نمیگیرن فقط ساعت مطالعتونو بنویسید یه جا بقیشم هرطور دوس دارید بخونید تمام.


ما تو چارچوب بودیما :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Fatemeh76

بدم از دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی میااد ...
اصلا ساعت مطالعه بنویسی که چی بشه...
بشینه مثل بچه ی آدم درستو بخون...

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
نمیخواد از دفتر برنامه ریزی استفاده کنی به نظر من
خودت تو یه کاغذ برای خودت برنامه ریزی کنی بهتر و با ارزش تر هم هست
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (83):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> سلام دوست عزیز
> نمیخواد از دفتر برنامه ریزی استفاده کنی به نظر من
> خودت تو یه کاغذ برای خودت برنامه ریزی کنی بهتر و با ارزش تر هم هست
> موفق باشی
> بای





> بدم از دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی میااد ...
> اصلا ساعت مطالعه بنویسی که چی بشه...
> بشینه مثل بچه ی آدم درستو بخون...


والا ! منم همینو میگم !  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## alireza.mer30

گاج خوب نیس من دارمش منظورم هفته های من هستش  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Majid.VZ

با این که از کتابای قلم چی متنفرم اما دفتر برنامه ریزیِ قلم چی فوق العادست چون همه چیز رو تفکیک کرده.

----------


## Ultra

تاکتیک گاج عالیه

یه نگاهی بهش بندازید
شاید خوشتون اومد

----------


## AmirAria

آقا این صفر کلوین که گفتین چاپ نمیشه بازم که هست چاپ 94 بانک کتاب پایتخت میفروشه 
بین مهر و ماه (نمونه صفحشو دیدم جالب بود ) و بارسا (نمونه نداره چطوره این ) کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## Ali.N

مهروماه بگیر خوبه
تازه با تکنولوژی امروزه هست لازم به دفتر نیس
از نرم افزار های کمکی بهره بگیر

----------


## Katrin

مهر و  ماه خوبه   
اما به شخصه دفتربرنامه ریزی رو واجب نمیدونم

----------


## Pourya.sh

قلمچی به این خوبی !!!
بشینیم درسمون بخونیم بهترع اینا بهونس 

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

خیلی مهم نیس ولی خوبه.

----------


## n.f11

من جدیدا حالم داره از دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی بهم میخوره :Yahoo (4):  از طرفی واقعا حال ندارم  پستای قبلو بخونم. :Yahoo (4): 
یه دفتر برنامه ریزی کم دنگ و فنگ که مقالات مشاوره ایشم خوب باشه و بتونم ساعات مطالعه +برنامه ی کارای اون روزم رو توش بنویسم سراغ دارین؟ اگه دارین ناموسا پیشنهاد کنید؟[تا الان اینقدر گداطور حرف نزده بودم :Yahoo (76): ]
حیاتیه لطفا اگه سراغ دارین بگین.

----------


## parnia-sh

> من جدیدا حالم داره از دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی بهم میخوره از طرفی واقعا حال ندارم  پستای قبلو بخونم.
> یه دفتر برنامه ریزی کم دنگ و فنگ که مقالات مشاوره ایشم خوب باشه و بتونم ساعات مطالعه +برنامه ی کارای اون روزم رو توش بنویسم سراغ دارین؟ اگه دارین ناموسا پیشنهاد کنید؟[تا الان اینقدر گداطور حرف نزده بودم]
> حیاتیه لطفا اگه سراغ دارین بگین.


مهروماه
برو نمونشو نیگا کن
ولی به نظرمن اصلا دفتر برنامه ریزی نیاز نیس توی برگه بنویس
راستی مال گروه ماز هم خیلی جالبه من بودم از این استفاده می کردم
ولی مقالات مهروماه عالیه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## salam55

بله منم میگم مهروماه 
برنامه ریزیش بر اساس برنامه ریزی باکس بندی هست و خیلی قشنگه ! 
اگه صفه های قبل همین تاپیکو ببینید من چند ماه پیش با مهروماه مخالف بودم و قلمچی رو ترجیح میدادم اما الان کاملا نظرم برعکسه !

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام 
> 
> پیشنهاد شما برای دفتر برنامه ریزی چیه ؟ 
> 
> خودم الان قلم چی رو دارم ولی فقط روی ساعات مطالعه تکیه کرده 
> 
> با دفتر های دیگه آشنایی ندارم . میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید 
> 
> جمع بندی تاپیک
> ...


هنوز هم قلمچی استفاده میکنم
خیلی دست آدم رو باز گذاشته برا برنامه ریزی و نقشه چینی

----------


## AmirAria

مهر و ماه گرفتم .
اگه وقت بذاری روش و پرش کنی خیلی کمکت میکنه .
چون تایم لاین داره و میفهمی وقتت چطور و کجا هدر میره .

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من این دفترچه ها رو رها کن و یه برگه اچار بردارو برای خودت برنامه ریزی کن
من پارسال سوم ریاضی بودم برای خودم یه برگه اچار برداشتمو برنامه ریزی کردم و معدل نهاییم هم شد (البته نمیخوام بگم معدل عالی شده اما به نظر خودم خوبه)19.47
شما هم همین کارو کن و وقتت رو الکی تلف نکن
موفق باشی..._

----------


## ASkonkur

دفتر برنامه ریزی saeed735@

توی امضام هست ولی قبلش باید تاپیکهاشو مطالعه کنین...



*
*...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...انجام مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

*...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...*

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

من که برای قلمچی دارم ... مثل همه ی کتابای قلمچی اشغال  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> سلام!
> دفتر قلم چی
> چون سابقه خوبی داشته(اکثر تک رقمیا و دو رقمیا و سه رقمیا و...)


+ تبلیغ  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehdi.m

فقط و فقط مهروماه
کاملا علمی و بروز
قابل تطبیق با هر برنامه ای و هرشخصی

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*یه سررسید بردارید خودتون برنامتون رو شخصی سازی کنید ,  این ژانگولر بازی ها چیه آخه ...*

----------


## sajedeh-78

والا ماهم ی سر رسید برداشتیم اتفاقی هم نیفتاده :Yahoo (5): 

احساس کنین تو روستای دورافتاده این و هیچی هم ندارین...والاااااا... :Yahoo (111): 

الان من خودم همین حس دارم... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Healer

من تازه مهروماه رو خریدم به نظرم خوبه دوستمم که امسال مطمئنا پزشکیه از همین استفاده کرده و به من پیشنهاد داد 
در کنارش یه دفترم داشته باشین تا چیزای اضافی که خواستینو بنویسین مث تحلیل کامل اون روز (چون قسمت نظر دهیش کوچیکه) و جمع بندی مطالبی که خوندین
این طوری عالی میشه

----------


## hamed-corpo

> سلام 
> 
> پیشنهاد شما برای دفتر برنامه ریزی چیه ؟ 
> 
> خودم الان قلم چی رو دارم ولی فقط روی ساعات مطالعه تکیه کرده 
> 
> با دفتر های دیگه آشنایی ندارم . میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید 
> 
> جمع بندی تاپیک
> ...


صفر کلوین حیف بود ! کلا انتشارات جالبی بود ، میگفت 500 تا کتاب داریم ولی تا امروز من غیر همون برنامه ریزیش چیزی ندیدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام 
> 
> پیشنهاد شما برای دفتر برنامه ریزی چیه ؟ 
> 
> خودم الان قلم چی رو دارم ولی فقط روی ساعات مطالعه تکیه کرده 
> 
> با دفتر های دیگه آشنایی ندارم . میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید 
> 
> جمع بندی تاپیک
> ...


میدونم الان شاید به من حمله شه اما من خودم از قلم چی استفاده کردم و خیلی خوب بود حداقل برا من

----------


## alivesali

خودتون یه دفتر بردارید و شروع کنید به برنامه ریزی بهتره من برنامه ریزی گاج گرفتم دیدم خودم برنامه ریزی کنم بهتره

----------


## amin firoozniya

به نظرم خدا كنه آدم درس خون باشه و گرنه بقيش جنبه اقتصادي داره.به نظر من دفتر برنامه ريزي قلمچي مي تونه كافي باشه

----------


## Behnam10

*دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی تنها کتاب واقعا بدرد بخور این موسسه هست . 
البته مهر و ماه هم یه کتاب مثل اون زده که  اونم جالبه .
اما من خودم از سررسید و رسم برنامه ها توی یه جدول روی کاغذ A4 و چسبوندن به در اتاقم استفاده میکردم . خیلی هم به صرفه و کاربردی بود . دنگ و فنگ هم نداشت .* :Yahoo (100):

----------


## lily7

> خودتون یه دفتر بردارید و شروع کنید به برنامه ریزی بهتره من برنامه ریزی گاج گرفتم دیدم خودم برنامه ریزی کنم بهتره


منم گاج گرفتم و بعد دیدم خودم یه دفتر بردارم و ساعت رو بنویسم بهتره
خودتون رو درگیر حاشیه نکنید ... 
همشون خوبن ...

----------


## lvjqd

> *دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی تنها کتاب واقعا بدرد بخور این موسسه هست . 
> البته مهر و ماه هم یه کتاب مثل اون زده که  اونم جالبه .
> اما من خودم از سررسید و رسم برنامه ها توی یه جدول روی کاغذ a4 و چسبوندن به در اتاقم استفاده میکردم . خیلی هم به صرفه و کاربردی بود . دنگ و فنگ هم نداشت .*


سلام

اميدوارم كه رشته دلخواهتون رو سونده باشيد.

اگه لطف كنيد و نمونه برنامه هاي فرم a4 خودتون رو در مقاطع مختلف سال( مثل آزمون هاي تدريجي، آزمون هاي پوششي، ايام عيد، دوران جمع بندي و هفته تورق سريع ) رو بزاريد اين جا خيلي خيلي ممنون ميشم.

----------


## reza16

من از گاج استفاده میکنم خیلی ام خوبه کلا دفتر برنامه ریزی یه چیز فرعیه خیلی چیز مهمی نیس ولی به ادم نظم میده

----------


## farshad7

همشون یکیند مهر و ماه جالبه

البته بری قلمچی اجباری میشه برات :Yahoo (4):

----------


## m-1998

هم قلم خوبه هم گاج هم مهر و ماه..

----------


## Lullaby

توی سالنامه مینوشتم دیدم به درد نمیخوره رفتم توی دفتر خاطراتم نوشتم تا وقتی آزمون ثبت کردم قلمچی بهم بندازه یکی از اون دفترای مسخرشو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## iamshakh

دفتر قلمچی عالیه.

----------


## amir.hzF

نمیدوونم این تاپیک ها به چه دردی میخوره فقط سردرگم میکنه بهتره  به جای اینجا بودن بری کتابفروشی و ببینی با کدوم راحتتری اون رو استفاده کنی 
کلا همه ی تاپیک هایی که درمورد منابع هستن نتیجه ای ندارن چون این چیزها همشش سلیقه ایه

----------


## the best dream

دفتر دفتره دیگه چه فرقی میکنه برای کسی که میخواد درس بخونه!!

----------


## sharif.cfz

> دفتر دفتره دیگه چه فرقی میکنه برای کسی که میخواد درس بخونه!!


تاپیک ماله 8 ماه پیشه !! :Yahoo (117):  شمام حوصله داریا

----------


## mohammad_mzl

" همراه من " مهروماه خیلی خوبه

----------


## marsad

درگیر ساعت مطالعه بودن میتونه شما رو به حاشیه ببره. ساعت مطالعه بالا خیلی مهمه ولی باید در کنارش تمرکز و کیفیت هم باشه.چیزی که دفتر برنامه ریزی نمیتونه تشخیص بده و اونو بهتون نشون بده.
سعی کنید ی مطلب یا مبحث رو درنظر بگیرید، بعد سعی کنید که درطول اون روز تمومش کنید
خیلیا منتظرن زمان بگذره و برن تو دفتر بنویسن. بعد جمع بزنن و ببینن که از دیروز بیشتر شده.
این کار ی جور گول زدن خودته

----------


## POlyhYmNia

من مهروماه دارم 
خوبه عالی ولی کسری داره 
اولا جایی واسه مشخص کردن تعداد تست و درصد نداری خونه هاش کوچیکه 
دوما اینکه اون دفتر 19 ساعتهههههههههه ... اگ فارغ باشی اعصابت خرد میشه ک پر نمیشه اگرم مدرسه بری بازم پر نمیشه 

اینا واسه من خیلی تو چشم بود..ولی خب برو خودت ببین

----------


## rezaazimi

ببینید طبق تجربه ی من مال گاج خیلی خوبه

----------


## gissiya

خودم درست کردم اینطوری بهتره

----------


## lvjqd

> خودم درست کردم اینطوری بهتره


سلام 
اگه میشه لطف کنید نمونه اشو بزارین اینجا متشکرم

----------


## rahaz

کاملا بیهوده بود از نظر من

----------


## mohammad2411

من قلم چی داشتم خودم اصلا دوستش نداشتم کلا خیلی فرقی نداره ولی بازم به نظرم همراه من رو هم ببین بعد بخر

----------


## Sara.mehrsa

_همراه من ، کتاب برنامه ریزی کنکور مهروماهعلاوه بر اینکه جدول های برنامه ریزی خیلی منظمی داره
قبل از شروع هر هفته پیامهای مشاوره ای و انگیزشی خیلی عالی داره که راهبردهای کاربردی رو به دانش آموز یاد میده
و خلاصه هر آنچه برای موفقیت در آزمون کنکور خود لازم دارید !
















_

----------


## hacker tbs

همراه من

----------


## ftm_mlh

چ فرقی میکنه الان...........همه شون عین همن باید ساعت مطالعتونو توش وارد کنین

----------


## Sarve

من هم گاج دارم و هم قلم چی. گاجو به سه علت توصیه میکنم:
1- جداولش حرفه ای تر تنظیم شده
2- مطالب مشاوره ای و انگیزشیش عالین( به نظرم بهترین مطالب را بین کتاب های برنامه ریزی داره)
3- رنگیه! جیگر آدم حال میاد
پ.ن1: البته الان هر دفتر برنامه ریزی که دارید استفاده کنید و درگیر حاشیه نشین :Yahoo (31): 
پ.ن2: گاج مارکت اکثرا دفتر برنامه ریزی گاجو با تخفیف خوبی میفروشه، پس از اونجا بگیرید

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

من یه چیز میگم تجربه خودمه .البته بزرگترا و با تجربه هاهم نظرشونو بگن :
زمانی که میخواستم دفتر برنامه ریزی رو پر کنم حین درس خوندن همش ساعتو نگاه میکردم که کی تموم میشه ؟چقدر از درسام مونده تو این زمان باقی مونده ؟
نمیدونم واسه شما هم اینجوری شده باشه اما واسه من شد .دفتر برنامه ریزی و برنامه ریزی خیلی دقیق و میلی متری باعث میشه درس خوندنتو بیشتر با کمیت بسنجی نه با کیفیت .زمانی که دستت تو برنامه یه مقدار ازادتره ؛ تا این حد دقیق نیست درگیر و بند ساعت نیستی .
ساعت چنده ؟چند ساعت خوندم؟چند ساعت دیگه مونده ؟
درس خوندن چریکی و نامنظم یه حسن داره .شما تا زمانی که مطلب برات جا نیفته کار میکنی .هرموقع بیکاری خود به خود میری سراغ درسی که دوس داری  .شنیدین درس خوندن باید با عشق باشه ؟پس شما چجوری وقتی دوس دارین ریاضی بخونین میرین ادبیات میخونین؟چجوری وقتی میلتون اینه ادبیات بخونین زیست میخونین ؟آدم میتونه پیشگویی کنه فردا ساعت ۱۰ دوس دارم چی بخونم ؟حوصله ی چیو دارم ؟
کیفیت کیفیت که میگن یعنی چی ؟از همه جا شنیدیم :باید درس را مفهومی و عمیق خواند .
اما نمیگن برادر ؛خواهر درس خوندن با کیفیت چجوریه .شما شده پیش عشقتون باشین و زمان واستون بد بگذره؟مثلا شده روزایی حوصلشو نداشته باشین بیاد لوس بازی و مسخره بازی در بیاره و اون زمان ازش متنفر باشین ؟شده به رفیقتون بگین فردا ساعت ۱۹:۴۷ دقیق بیا برویم پیتزا میل کنیم ؟
آدم چرا درس خونش چریکی نباشه ؟چرا درس خوندنش عاشقانه نباشه؟ادم از کجا میفهمه فلان ساعت گشنم میشه فردا ؟
درس خوندن زمانی کیفیت داره گشنش باشین .دهنتون واسش اب افتاده باشه .به نظر شما همه ی این چیزا رو میشه تو یه جدول اورد ؟جدولی که با بی حوصلگی و زشتی تمام میکشین و توش میزارین فردا ساعت ۷ صبح باید واسه زیست گشنم بشه .باید ساعت ۹ از زیست سیر شده باشم و از ۹ تا ۱۲ مثلا دوست داشته باشم فیزیک بخونم .فردا تا ساعت ۱۲ شب نباید خوابم بیاد تا درس بخونم .این هفته یک‌میلیون تست زدم .مشاورم گفت واسه این که ترازم از ۴۰۰۰بیاد ۴۵۰۰ یک میلیون و نیم تست بزنم .چه خبره برادر ؟چی شده خواهر ؟به کجا چنین شتابان ؟
لب مطلب این که عشق کار نازکان نرم نیست .عشق ادم جنگجو میخواد .عشق جدول و امار و ارقام نیاز نداره .عشق دل میخواد .دل ...ببخشین یکم شر و ورم قاطیش شد  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## asalshah

سلام بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی رو در صورتی که مشاور ندارید فقط خودتون بنویسین چون با دست خودتون جدول بندی کردین و خط کشی کردین بهش بیشتر پایبندین و مسلط ترین اما اگه حوصله ندارین و یا وقتشون ندارین پیشنهاد من "مهروماه" بخاطر کادر های خالی روزانه اش و مشاوره های خوب و انگیزشی که لابه لاش هست و اینکه مثل قلم چی بی روح نیست

----------


## پشمک

مثل این که قبلا گاج ی چیزی داشت به اسم / تاکتیک - سالنامه برنامه ریزی تحصیلی / که نمیدونم چرا دیگه نیست (اگر هست بگید ) . حالا یا دیگه بیرون نمیاد یا جاش دفتر برنامه ریزی به روش جوکار اومده و ... . اما من از فامیل گرفتم و با اون میرم جلو . واقعا عالیه   : )

----------


## ali.sn

من مهر و ماه دارم بد نيست حداقل از ما قلمچى بهتره

----------


## Frigidsoul

همش یه چیزه ،مهم اینه که مداوم پرشون کنی.

----------


## هانیههه

من گاج دارم خوشگله :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ali.sn

منم مهر و ماه دارم كه راضيم

----------


## zamina

دوستان کتاب  صفر کلوین خوبهویا مهر و ماه خوبه

----------


## دلناز

من دفتربرنامه ریزیمو خودم طراحی کردم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_UP_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_من همینو چاپ میکنم استفاده میکنم :

_http://s9.picofile.com/file/83496989...erizi.pdf.html

----------


## Ruby

دفتر برنامه  ریزی مهرموماه خیلیی خوبه.من پارسال داشتم ازبس برام خوب بود امسال هم گرفتم
جدول برنامه ریزی هفتگی عالی داره
ی جدول خوب واسه کارهای روزانه داره ودرکنار اینا توصیه های مشاوره ای و غیرمشاوره ای خوبی هم داره.کلا خیلی خوبه به نظرم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


این کامنتم رو اینجا هم میذارم تا به دوستان کمک کرده باشم :
4 فرم برنامه سازی آپلود کردم واسه دوستانی که واقعاً قصد پیشرفت دارن :
فقط چند تا نکته میمونه که خیلی مهمه:
1)اگه موفقیت یک فرآیند 100 قسمتی باشه؛ یک قسمت واسه شروع،یک قسمت واسه پایان و 98 قسمت برای ادامه دادن و تلاش در ادامه مسیر هست....مشکلی که اکثر کنکوری ها با اون روبرو هستند اینه که ادامه دادن مسیر واسشون سخت هست و اکثراً دچار افت ساعت مطالعاتی میشن!! دلیلش هم فقط یک چیز هست و اونم اینه که اکثر کنکوری ها فکر میکنند کنکور یه روند تکرار شونده و به اصطلاح پریودیک هستش!!! و مغز انسان اصلاً از تکرار خوشش نمیاد و عاشق تنوع و تغییره! پس چیکار کنیم تا این تکرار رو از بین ببریم یکی از راه هایی که من پیشنهاد میکنم تبدیل فرآیند کنکور به یک بازی با پاداش و مجازات متنوع هست. سعی کنید هر شب سر ساعت بخصوصی یک دادگاه فرضی تشکیل بدید به این صورت که شما فردی هستید که با ساعت مطالعه و کیفیت مطالعه تون مورد محاکمه قرار می گیرید! ساعت مطالعه ای که اوّل هفته بخ خودتون قول دادید رو هم به عنوان قاضی در نظر بگیرید هر شب که بیشتر از فرض تون درس خوندید در جمله شب در فرمِ جدولِ روزها یادداشت کنین!! به این صورت:"من امروز 10 دقیقه پاداش خوردم!!" یا "من امشب 20 دقیقه مجازات خوردم" حالا وقت آن رسیده تا یک قرارداد عقد نمایید طرفین این قرارداد شمایید با هر کدام از اعضای خانواده!!! متن قرارداد هم مثلاً: به ازای هر 10 دقیقه پاداش در هفته 1000 تومان!!! در روز جمعه از پدر میگیرم!!" یا "به ازای هر 20 دقیقه مجازات در هفته 20 دقیقه از تفریح جمعه ام کم می شود!!" و .... با این راهکار ساده مشکل افت ساعتتون به خوبی حل میشه! مجازات ها و پاداش هاتون رو در بخش جمله شب در جدول روزها(صفحه 4) بنویسید! همچنین مواردی که خوندید به همراه ساعت دقیقش رو هم در همون فرم باید بنویسید!2)در جدول پیشروی هفته (صفحه اول) شما باید مباحثی از هر درس که میخواهید بخونید رو پیشگویی کنید ولی این پیشگویی باید عادلانه و منصفانه باشه .... مشکل کم خوانی خیلی از بچه هایِ این تاپیک زیاده خواهی از خودشونه که اگه منصفانه این جدول رو پر کنند قطعاً مشکلشون حل میشه!3)در جدول برنامه ریزی(صفحه 2)شما مباحثی که پیشگویی کردید رو باید پخش کنید و تست هایی که در نظر دارید از هر مبحث بزنید رو هم زیر هر مبحث یادداشت کنین!! و این میشه برنامه راهبردی و نقشه راهی که باید همیشه جلوتون باشه تا مسیر رو اشتباه نرید!!4)جدول آخر(صفحه شماره 3) شاید در طول هفته زیاد مهم نباشه ولی به شما کمک میکنه تا هفته های بعد بازهم پیشرفت کنید!! در جدول گزارش هفتگی اسم هر مبحث که خونید رو در روز جمعه با تمام جزئیاتش یادداشت کنید! 

لینک دانلود فرم های برنامه سازی:@KONKURPEX


خیلی خوبه عالی بود 
حتما این پاداش و مجازات میزارم البته خودم به یه شکل دیگه میزارم ..
روز های جمعه اول با خودم میگم این هفته چطور بودم ..
برسی میکنم اگه واقعا به تمام اهداف روزانه اون هفته رسیدم 
روز جمعه رو استراحت میکنم.
ولی آگه کوتاهی کرده بودم اون روز رو بایستی درس بخونم و جبرانش کنم.
اینطوری حواسم به خودم هست که تنبلی نکنم که در عوض روز جمعه پاداشمو بگیرم._

----------


## zansia

من قلم چی داشتم
باهاش راحت نبودم
مهرو ماه گرفتم الان واقعا راضیم
خیلی خوبه
محدودیت نداره و با هر برنامه ای که ادم داشته باشه تنظیم میشه
و یه خوبی دیگه که داره چون تمام فعالیت های روزانه رو ثبت میکنی بعد یه ماه ادم میفهمه برنامه خوابش اگر زیاده کی زیاد میخوابه یا وقت اتلافیش چجوریه و ...

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من قلم چی داشتم
> باهاش راحت نبودم
> مهرو ماه گرفتم الان واقعا راضیم
> خیلی خوبه
> محدودیت نداره و با هر برنامه ای که ادم داشته باشه تنظیم میشه
> و یه خوبی دیگه که داره چون تمام فعالیت های روزانه رو ثبت میکنی بعد یه ماه ادم میفهمه برنامه خوابش اگر زیاده کی زیاد میخوابه یا وقت اتلافیش چجوریه و ...


مدیر انتشارات مهروماهیی یا مولف کتاب برنامه ریزیش؟

----------


## zansia

> مدیر انتشارات مهروماهیی یا مولف کتاب برنامه ریزیش؟


هیچ کدوم. کنکوریم 
و فقط نظرمو درباره کتابش گفتم 
اگر هر کدوم اینا بودم ده تا کتاب دیگشم باید تبلیغ میکردم ://

----------


## Neo.Healer

> هیچ کدوم. کنکوریم 
> و فقط نظرمو درباره کتابش گفتم 
> اگر هر کدوم اینا بودم ده تا کتاب دیگشم باید تبلیغ میکردم ://


وقتی 5تا تاپیک قرون وسطا رو بخاطر تعریف از یه کتاب آپ میکنی میشه فکر دیگه ای کرد؟
بهتر بود فقط توی ی تاپیک نظر میدادین

----------


## MAHDI.MALEKI

سلام کسی PDF کتاب های "کنکورت را قورت بده " و " کنکور و خدایی که در این نزدیکیست " رو نداره ارسال کنه؟ احتیاج دارم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## zansia

> هیچ کدوم. کنکوریم 
> و فقط نظرمو درباره کتابش گفتم 
> اگر هر کدوم اینا بودم ده تا کتاب دیگشم باید تبلیغ میکردم ://


چند تا موضوع رو سرچ کردم و از هرکدوم ده تا تاپیک رو باز کردم (فقط هم تاریخ یکیو خوندم نمیدونستم قرون وسطی اس یا عصر حجر) اگرم دقت کنین نظرمو تو هر ده تا کپی کردم
دعوا که نداریم برادر/خواهر من  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## bits

> _UP_


چقدر این شکلکه قشنگه

----------


## Amirhossein-79

سلام خودتان را درگیر ظواهر دفترهای برنامه ریزی نکنید این را می گویم چرا که خودم سال دوم دبیرستان انقدر به ظواهر و یا به قولی حاشیه های کنکور اهمیت دادم که متن و اصل ماجرا فراموش شد . به هر حال شما با رفتن به کتاب فروشی ها و ارزیابی چند دقیقه ای هم می توانید انتخاب درست انجام دهید . این موارد را ذکر کردم چراکه خودم بخاطر اهمیت دادن بیش از حد به بعد ظاهری کنکور خیلی ضربه خوردم و امیدوارم شما هرگز به آن دچار نشوید .

----------

